# lau gar kung fu



## 1GD (Dec 2, 2010)

hello all, long time reader but first time i've posted!


i was wondering if anyone had any experiences of lau gar kung fu and what you thought of i???

i have been doing kickboxing up to now but fancy doing something else a bit different and there is a lau gar school pretty close to my house.  i don't know a great deal about kung fu so would appreciate any comments!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 2, 2010)

Lau Gar is a wonderful fast moving and flowing style with a decent mix of emphasis on hand and foot techniques. It is predominantly a striking art but there are enough locks and holds in it for when circumstances demand it.  It requires a fair amount of athleticism and flexability but if you've done kick-boxing that shouldn't be a problem .

I practised it for a considerable number of years before a near fatal bike-accident curtailed my participation permanently .


----------



## David43515 (Dec 2, 2010)

I had heard of it before, but that was it. I know it`s pretty well respected in Southern China, but I`ve never personally known anyone who practiced it. I`d give it a try if I were you. Sounds like a great chance to learn something new. And it`s got a good track record of producing strong fighters.


----------



## 1GD (Dec 3, 2010)

cheers gents i will give it a go then!

like i say i've been doing kickboxing which i love but fancied doing something a bit more "martial arty" so this sounds right up my street.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Dec 8, 2010)

In the UK, Lau Gar was (maybe still is) tught under the leadership of Jeremy Yau in Birmingham. Yau has developed some excellent fighters, including Pele Reid, who went on to become a pro boxer and of course Nigel Benn. It is a beutiful and effective art. If you enjoy plenty of contact and conditioning, this is an art for you!


----------



## alcatraz (Dec 13, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> In the UK, Lau Gar was (maybe still is) tught under the leadership of Jeremy Yau in Birmingham. Yau has developed some excellent fighters, including Pele Reid, who went on to become a pro boxer and of course Nigel Benn. It is a beutiful and effective art. If you enjoy plenty of contact and conditioning, this is an art for you!


 
Pele Reid was a product of the Aston Black Dragons school who's head instructor was Vince Lewis, not Jeremy Yau.

Jeremy Yau may well be the head of Lau-Gar in the UK, but he had very little to do with the sport side of the system.

There's a great interview with Neville Wray in the Jan 2011 edition of MAI, about the pioneers of Lau-Gar as a competitive system. Well worth the read.


----------



## 1GD (Dec 13, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> In the UK, Lau Gar was (maybe still is) tught under the leadership of Jeremy Yau in Birmingham. Yau has developed some excellent fighters, including Pele Reid, who went on to become a pro boxer and of course Nigel Benn. It is a beutiful and effective art. If you enjoy plenty of contact and conditioning, this is an art for you!


 
cool.  i was concerned because some styles of kung fu seem to be thought of as being a bit "wishy-washy" and i wanted to do something that would be useful in a scrape, so it is good to hear that it is considered a good fighting art.  

when you say nigel benn do you mean the 90's legend nigel benn, of epic battles vs eubank, mccellan et al??


----------



## 1GD (Dec 13, 2010)

alcatraz said:


> Pele Reid was a product of the Aston Black Dragons school who's head instructor was Vince Lewis, not Jeremy Yau.
> 
> Jeremy Yau may well be the head of Lau-Gar in the UK, but he had very little to do with the sport side of the system.
> 
> There's a great interview with Neville Wray in the Jan 2011 edition of MAI, about the pioneers of Lau-Gar as a competitive system. Well worth the read.


 

i will defo look up that article thanks mate,


----------



## yorkshirelad (Dec 13, 2010)

1GD said:


> cool. i was concerned because some styles of kung fu seem to be thought of as being a bit "wishy-washy" and i wanted to do something that would be useful in a scrape, so it is good to hear that it is considered a good fighting art.
> 
> when you say nigel benn do you mean the 90's legend nigel benn, of epic battles vs eubank, mccellan et al??


 
Yes!!


----------

